# is this a good deal?



## gunsmoke (Oct 31, 2014)

I have ordered from maryjanesgarden.com several times with great success they are supposed to be in BC. They are off brand seeds some from crop king and Nirvana.
   On the site if you go to seed list then package deals they have 50;packs of chrystal reg. Seeds for $50. 50 jock horror reg. for $90 and. 50 white widow reg. for $60.
   I'm sure thee are knock offs but for that price ---


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2014)

Those prices are about average....or maybe a bit high.  I believe that you should be able to get WW for around $50.  Nirvana has the Chrystal for $25 Euro--don't know the exact exchange rate right now, but that is less than $50 American.  You might also want to check out Hemp Depot in Canada.  They have a lot of less expensive seeds.  I think you can save money from the prices you quoted.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 1, 2014)

Now this is for 50 seeds.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 3, 2014)

Has anyone checked this out? I think 50 white widow seeds for $60 isn't too bad.
I'm tempted for outdoors instead of risking some more expensive seeds. 50 chrystal seeds $50 from Bc Canada.
   4 other smaller orders from maryjane in last couple monthes no problem. Most aren't name brand though crop king etc.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 3, 2014)

IME you get what you pay for...  and for $1 a bean I wouldn't expect much...  other then problems...  what do you possibly need 50 seeds for??  

buy quality genetics find a keeper and clone clone clone...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 4, 2014)

justanotherantmarching said:


> ime you get what you pay for...  And for $1 a bean i wouldn't expect much...  Other then problems...  What do you possibly need 50 seeds for??
> 
> Buy quality genetics find a keeper and clone clone clone...



+1


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm with JAAM--you get what you pay for.  I would also be leery of seeds that were $1.  One thing to keep in mind is that this growing thing is about a 3-4 month process.  Starting with quality genetics can get you off to a good start.  You cannot make a silk purse out of a sow's ear and you cannot grow great dank unless you start with quality genetics.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 4, 2014)

I think this could be good for some people. How do you know the genetics are that bad? A couple people on a tight budget could split an order. I have seen on here where people were growing bagseeds. Actually I did that once a long time ago.
   Most likely they are being sold. For outside grows but I don't know. I'm just pointing out a way someone could get some cheap seeds.
    Many times I have grown some of the fancy strains ( I have several leftovers seeds in the freezer ) only to be disappointed maybe low yeild hermies etc. Finicky like an old English sports car. These are mostly European strains where they try to turn weed into an orchid. 
    I wont pay a whole lot for seeds anymore its more about how you grow it. I will say I haven't tried these but at that price it might be just the thing for someone on a budget.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 5, 2014)

gunsmoke said:


> I think this could be good for some people. How do you know the genetics are that bad? A couple people on a tight budget could split an order. I have seen on here where people were growing bagseeds. Actually I did that once a long time ago.
> Most likely they are being sold. For outside grows but I don't know. I'm just pointing out a way someone could get some cheap seeds.
> Many times I have grown some of the fancy strains ( I have several leftovers seeds in the freezer ) only to be disappointed maybe low yeild hermies etc. Finicky like an old English sports car. These are mostly European strains where they try to turn weed into an orchid.
> I wont pay a whole lot for seeds anymore its more about how you grow it. I will say I haven't tried these but at that price it might be just the thing for someone on a budget.



 I don't know the genetics are bad.... its a gut feeling... How do you know they are any good??  maybe you can show me some documented grows with the beans so I can see that they grow FIRE...??  I doubt it...

 What does it mean to be a "fancy strain"??  Every good breeder I know is not turning mj into orchids...  they are trying the bring the FIRE, DANK whatever you wanna call it in your area...  also most reputable breeders will have people document test grows so the masses can see what lies in the beans...  not just buying something on a hope and a prayer...

 If your sooo confident these are good beans order some up and make us believers....   :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 5, 2014)

gunsmoke said:


> ...I wont pay a whole lot for seeds anymore its more about how you grow it. I will say I haven't tried these but at that price it might be just the thing for someone on a budget.


 
 Actually, that statement is really not true.  You cannot make a silk purse out of a sow's ear and you cannot produce dank high potency bud from sub-standard genetics regardless of how well your grow room is dialed in.  Conversely, you cannot grow dank high potency bud even when you have the great genetics with a sub-standard room setup.    

 While ordering seeds is somewhat like a crap shoot, I would think that the person on a budget would want to order single seeds of the best genetics they can get and work with those rather than trying to make substandard genetics into something, especially given the fact that new growers and growers on a budget seldom have their grow rooms optimized and dialed in well.  While I am not necessarily saying that those seeds are not the best, you do need to look at the price and what the market will bear.  IF those were quality seeds at those prices, they would be swamped with orders and not even able to keep up.  You do get what you pay for.  

 I generally try to stick with very reputable breeders and grow strains that someone else I know has grown.  I have gotten some seeds that were not very good, too--it happens, but it happens with everything.  I get bad tomato seeds, I get bad watermelon seeds, I buy house plants that do not thrive right next to ones that do.  However, like I said, this is a 3-4 month process and even $10 a seed is not much when you consider what you get out of it.  In addition if you learn to clone, you can keep any good genetics you find and not have to buy seeds again.   

 I don't quite understand the statement about turning cannabis into orchids?   I still get dynamite genetics from Europe.


----------

